# PhD jobs in Barcelona or Las Palmas



## Tanyawho (May 10, 2010)

Hello, I am a recent PhD grad seeking work in Barcelona or Las Palmas. I am open to work in any aspect of education...I just wonder if there are opportunities beyond teaching English at a Langyage Institute?

My degree is in Education (Reading/Ed Leadership & Policy). What are your thoughts? I've been bouncing around on the internet, but I've not been very lucky (except in finding this site). I'd appreciate any suggestions or guidance. Thanks!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Have you tried this link British School of Gran Canaria, Canary Islands (English Schools).

or this link Kent College Las Palmas | Facebook

I hope this will be of use

Hepa,

El Hierro


----------

